# Muit's Mouse review.



## devilmutt (Oct 10, 2011)

Out of the box this thing looks awesome.







The Pros:
1. The Owner hook is extremely sharp.
2. The detail and paint on this swimbait looks great.
3. Action in the water is phenomenal.
4. Can be fished on the surface, or a few inches below.
5. Cast a mile.

I went out today to do some top water fishing and took the mouse along. I didn't pick up any fish on it, but to be fair I only threw it around 25 times due to the areas we were fishing. We fished weed lines, Lilly Pads, and slop. 

The Cons:
1. The mouse has a striking lack of detail on the bottom of the lure, I found this odd as most strikes will come from below.






2. The great detailed paint does not hold up.






The paint started to come off on the first cast. The mouse was always thrown in open water, never hit the boat, shore, rocks, or anything else.

If I had laid down the money for it, it would be on it's way back in the morning due to the paint issue. Over all I would say this lure has the ability to draw in fish with the action alone and I will continue to throw it after getting it a new paint job.


----------



## lbursell (Oct 10, 2011)

devilmutt said:


> Out of the box this thing looks awesome.
> 
> The Cons:
> 1. The mouse has a striking lack of detail on the bottom of the lure, I found this odd as most strikes will come from below.
> ...



Call me "jaded", but this just reinforces my opinion that most lures are meant to catch fishermen more than fish. You could take that same basic design with no paint whatsoever and, in the right circumstances, you could still catch fish. Paint it fire engine red and somebody somewhere will catch a fish on it and swear that its the best thing since sliced bread. Paint it hunter's orange with lime green spots and eventually you'd get the same result. Thanks for the honest post.


----------



## bulldog (Oct 10, 2011)

Man, I really liked that bait and almost purchased one. Not having paint on the bottom and the paint coming off that fast is a real bummer. I'd like to think that they would replace it if you called them to talk to them about it. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Jim (Oct 10, 2011)

bulldog said:


> Man, I really liked that bait and almost purchased one. Not having paint on the bottom and the paint coming off that fast is a real bummer. I'd like to think that they would replace it if you called them to talk to them about it. Thanks for the review.



There was an issue with some of the baits with the paint from the original order (When I purchased them), but that is/has been rectified and Bill is going to fix the issue with the paint if it happens. He has a new painter now because of it..............


----------



## bulldog (Oct 10, 2011)

Jim said:


> bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I really liked that bait and almost purchased one. Not having paint on the bottom and the paint coming off that fast is a real bummer. I'd like to think that they would replace it if you called them to talk to them about it. Thanks for the review.
> ...



You have to think they will fix it. If there is a problem with something I do, I will go out of my way to fix it as 1 happy customer will tell 5 friends you did a good job but 1 unhappy customer will tell 10 people you suck. The makers of that bait seem like a good group. I'd let them know your problems and see what happens. My money is on they will send you a new one or take the old one back and repaint it for you.


----------



## devilmutt (Oct 10, 2011)

I've called the shop and left a message for them. One way or another it will be painted again and put back in service, the action of this bait is to good for it to be thrown in the bottom of the tackle bag and not used.


----------



## devilmutt (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, I registered for an account over at Bills Bait and Tackle forum and sent Bill a PM explaining the issue with the paint. I did this on Thursday and did not get a response. Yesterday I called the shop again and left a message stating that I had sent the PM and called the shop asking about getting the lure repainted and asking what the charge would be. I let Bill know that I really liked the action of the lure and planned to throw it quite a bit, I also let him know that I did not purchase the lure, but had won it online. I have not yet got a return phone call and I just attempted to log on to the forum and got a message that my username does not exist.

The issues with the lure I can deal with, but the lack of customer service is a deal breaker for me. At this point I'll find someone local that can paint it and be done with it. If it catches fish, great, I'll use it until it falls apart then find something else to throw.


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 18, 2011)

devilmutt said:


> Well, I registered for an account over at Bills Bait and Tackle forum and sent Bill a PM explaining the issue with the paint. I did this on Thursday and did not get a response. Yesterday I called the shop again and left a message stating that I had sent the PM and called the shop asking about getting the lure repainted and asking what the charge would be. I let Bill know that I really liked the action of the lure and planned to throw it quite a bit, I also let him know that I did not purchase the lure, but had won it online. I have not yet got a return phone call and I just attempted to log on to the forum and got a message that my username does not exist.
> 
> The issues with the lure I can deal with, but the lack of customer service is a deal breaker for me. At this point I'll find someone local that can paint it and be done with it. If it catches fish, great, I'll use it until it falls apart then find something else to throw.



Bummer. Are you still fishing? I stored my boat away last weekend. I hate Minnesota winters.


----------



## devilmutt (Oct 18, 2011)

I went out on 10/9 and hammered the fish on a Weed Demon. I hope to get out a couple more times before the snow flies, but I plan on storing the boat sometime during the first week of November. Then I get to be depressed for the next six months...winter sucks.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Dec 1, 2011)

I repainted Jim's mouse with the same pattern it was originally painted in, only I spruced up the eyes a little bit. I also used the same clearcoat I use on all of my other lures, which made it glossy, but the paint should stay on now. I was surprised that the bill came out as easy as it did....pretty much fell out. I'd think for $55 it would be a little more solid, but Jim's should now be a fish catching machine!

Sorry for the crappy before photo..took it with my phone.






Matt


----------



## devilmutt (Dec 1, 2011)

Good looking eyes!


----------



## shamoo (Dec 2, 2011)

Great job Matt =D>


----------

